# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Գևորգ Բաշինջաղյան

## Դեկադա

Մենք՝ հայերս սիրում ենք հպարտանալ մեր արմատներով, բայց ցավալին այն է, որ ավելի շատ տեղեկություն կարանք տանք օտարազգիների գործունեության մասին, քան մեր հայրենակիցների:Այդ պատճառով էլ որոշեցի գրել մեզ ոչ այդքան շատ հայտնի մի նկարչի մասին՝ ում բնանկարներից ինքս էլ մեծ բավականություն եմ ստանում:

*Գ.Բաշինջաղյան-* ծնվել է Վրաստանում, սովորել է Գեղարվեստի խրախուսող  կովկասյան ընկերության  նկարչություան և քանդակագործության դպրոցում/ Թիֆլիս/, Պետերբուրգի գեղարվեստի ակադեմիայում:Բաշինջաղյանը դրել է ազգային ռեալիստական բնանկարչության հիմքը:Ապրել ու ստեղծագործել է Թիֆլիսում, սակայն շատ ցուցահանդեսներ է ունեցել տարբեր երկրներում:Ստեղծել է ավելի քան 1000 նկար, որոնց մեծ մասը հայրենի բնության տեսարաններ են:Ահա դրանցից մի քանիսը տեղադրում եմ այստեղ:

----------

Ambrosine (03.02.2010), ars83 (03.02.2010), CactuSoul (03.02.2010), E-la Via (09.05.2010), Jarre (03.02.2010), Monk (03.02.2010), REAL_ist (03.02.2010), Tig (11.02.2010), Yeghoyan (03.02.2010), ԿԳԴ (03.02.2010), Հայկօ (04.02.2010), Ձայնալար (03.02.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (03.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Առաջին նկարը դուրս շատ եկավ, մի տեսակ տրամդրություն կար, իսկ մնացածները, երևի որակի պատճառով, մի տեսակ աղավաղված էին  :Sad:

----------

Դեկադա (03.02.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Աչքս չի շոյում Բաշինջաղյանը՝ ինչ-որ ռուսականություն կա նկարների մեջը: Երևի Պետերբուրգի գեղարվեստի ակադեմիայից ա  :Blush:   :Pardon:

----------

CactuSoul (03.02.2010), ԿԳԴ (03.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Բաշինջաղյանի գործերը աչքի են ընկնում բարձր ոգեշնչվածությամբ,բնության հուզական ընկալումով, լայն ընդհանրացումներով, լույսի ու գույնի իրական դրսևորումներով:Նա չի պատկերել փոթորիկ ու ալեկոծություն, այլ վերարտադրել է անդորր ջրերի պարզությունն ու թափանցիկությունը:

Դայան ջան. համաձայն եմ մի քիչ  աղավաղված են պատկերները, բայց անգամ նման կարգավիճակում ինքս հոգեկան հանգստություն եմ ստանում այս նկարները դիտելուց:Ահա մի քանի նկար էլ:

----------

Ambrosine (03.02.2010), E-la Via (09.05.2010), Tig (11.02.2010), Yeghoyan (03.02.2010), ԿԳԴ (03.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (03.02.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Աչքս չի շոյում Բաշինջաղյանը՝ ինչ-որ ռուսականություն կա նկարների մեջը: Երևի Պետերբուրգի գեղարվեստի ակադեմիայից ա


Ես էլ եմ նույն կարծիքի, ճիշտ է շատ մեծ վարպետորեն են արված բնանկարները, բայց մեջը մի տեսակ ռուսական, ավելի կոնկրետ Շիշկինական մոտեցում կա, ակադեմիական նկարչություն է, իսկ էդ մոտեցումը ինձ  համար խորթ է:  :Smile:

----------

Ձայնալար (04.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ես էլ եմ նույն կարծիքի, ճիշտ է շատ մեծ վարպետորեն են արված բնանկարները, բայց մեջը մի տեսակ ռուսական, ավելի կոնկրետ Շիշկինական մոտեցում կա, ակադեմիական նկարչություն է, իսկ էդ մոտեցումը ինձ  համար խորթ է:


Չնայած ինձ դուր են գալիս նկարները, բայց համաձայն եմ. ինչ որ սառը մոտիվներ նշմարվում են:Պարզապես ցանկացա թեման բացելով մեզ՝ բոլորիս, մի քիչ տեղեկություն տալու մեր նկարիչնեի գործերից: :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (03.02.2010), Yeghoyan (03.02.2010), ԿԳԴ (03.02.2010), Ձայնալար (04.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Սրանք էլ Եղոյանի պատվին :Smile:

----------

Tig (11.02.2010), Yeghoyan (03.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (04.02.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Իհարկե վարպետությունը երևում է: Բայց ինչքան էլ փորձել եմ մերձենալ նկարների ոգուն, թանգարանում էլ ուշադիր զննելով, էլի Այվազովսկուն չի հասնում ինձ համար ոգու տեսանկյունից, ոչ թե թեմատիկայի: (Մյուս կողմից էլ Այվազովսկուց այն կողմ ինձ համար չկա էլ  :LOL: )
Շատ շնորհակալ եմ թեմայի համար:

----------

Դեկադա (04.02.2010)

----------

